# Old Timer Seeking Game Near Boston



## SularusMithas (Aug 23, 2005)

Allright, not that old, but old enough  
Anyways, it's been a while now since I've played an RPG...I have been playing for about 20 years in various incarnations, but it's been a while since my last time.  I've played Rifts, Ravenloft, Shadowrun, GURPS, AD+D, 2nd Edition, and a few others.  Open to any gaming system as long as there is a high emphasis on roleplaying as opposed to just mindless hack and slash.  Not that I mind combat, but I need lots of RPing with my carnage.  
I live in the Boston area and am willing to travel, if anyone knows of any game that might possibly suit me, please respond and let me know, as I am finding it difficult without my weekly fix.  Much thanks.
-Est Sularus Oth Mithas-

-Aaron


----------



## dpetroc (Aug 29, 2005)

I run a game in Worcester that I'm happy to talk with you about. We're all pretty 'old timers' such as yourself.  We game 1-3 times a month (depending on schedules) on Sat. nights.  If you are interested, drop me a line at dpetroc@ix.netcom.com


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Aaron-

I'm in Roslindale. One of my group and I are looking to get a new 3.5 game going, as our other group meets so infrequently. We are also old timers who look for a good -to-combat mix. 

If you're interested, drop me a line at iagbe@msn.com


----------



## Elodan (Aug 29, 2005)

Check the post linked in my signature for a description of our game. We're about a half session into an Age of Worms campaign (that's the AE/D&D hybrid).

We are on hiatus until the end of September as my brother is overseas doing his time for the naval reserve.

Let me know if you are interested.  

Tom


----------



## Saalia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Are you still in search of a game?*

We are in need of a player for AD&D 1e and/or Call of Cthulhu 5.0.  If you're interested contact me at rjarnold1@cox.net -- I can give you more details then.


----------



## Larry Fong (Sep 20, 2005)

*D&D in Chelmsford*

......................


----------

